
What Marx Got Wrong About Capitalism - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/reading-lists/rosie-gillies-boston-review-what-marx-got-wrong-about-capitalism
======
pram
> all of today’s essays start with the idea that Marx’s history of capital is
> incorrect—and that capitalism did not originate in eighteenth-century
> British factories, but began with the slave trade.

This seems like an extremely faulty premise. Marx saw the New World slave
trade as a pivotal element in the industrial revolution. The raw materials
from the Southern US (cotton) directly led to the development of the
capitalist mode of production in industry. At any rate, Marx described the
'Capitalist era' as starting in the 16th century anyway.

He also described how the wage labor system ultimately led to the defeat of
the slave labor system because the latter was inefficient in comparison.

A condensed version of this information:
[http://www.sojournertruth.net/marxslavery.pdf](http://www.sojournertruth.net/marxslavery.pdf)

